# moving to spain



## ntonge (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm new to this forum, I've been having a peek and decided it was about time I said 'Hello!'

My family and I are hoping to move early '09. My husband and I both work for ourselves so luckily work is not an issue! What we do here in Ireland we could do in a sunnier, drier and less expensive environment, where we could all have a more outdoor lifestyle, and pick up some spanish at the same time!

The other plus is that our Spanish isn't too bad as we lived in Mexico for 2 and a half years. On the negative side, our kids are too old to integrate into spanish schools being age 10 and 8.

We're not sure where to begin our journey, I like the costa del sol as I know it, it's convenient to Malaga airport, international schools, friends visiting, one can get most things you can get at home. My husband hates the touristy side of the Costa though, we stayed in Estepona during the summer and it was too touristy for him.

I was thinking of moving inland Alhaurin el Grande for example but my friend who was visiting there said the roads would be very dangerous to travel up and down to the coast road for school every day. I'm now thinking of looking east of Malaga, perhaps Nerja, Almunecar, Motril etc.

Could anybody give me any advice, I realise the best way to gather is to get out there and check it out but for the moment my computer is my only way of gathering info. Thanks for taking the time to read this, sorry it's so long!

Niamh


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ntonge said:


> I'm new to this forum, I've been having a peek and decided it was about time I said 'Hello!'
> 
> My family and I are hoping to move early '09. My husband and I both work for ourselves so luckily work is not an issue! What we do here in Ireland we could do in a sunnier, drier and less expensive environment, where we could all have a more outdoor lifestyle, and pick up some spanish at the same time!
> 
> ...


Hi Niamh, The first thing that springs to mind on what you've written is that Alhaurin El Grande is dangerous to travel from and to?????????? Why??? Its just up the road from where I live and the roads leading to and from it arent dangerous at all (well maybe when I'm on them!!)!! I go there quite often. Its very pretty there, but has a high percentage of Brits.

I live in Alhaurin de la Torre which is about 10 minutes away, its bigger, more modern and more Spanish - obviously I like it better here lol!! 

Then there's Coin, which is popular with the Brits. but none of these places are touristy, they just appeal to expats

As for schools, well I would argue about your children being too old to intergrate into state schools, but of course you know your kids better. I have a son of 13 who is in an International school in Cartama (10 minutes drive from El Grande) and loves it and a daughter of 11 who is in one of the local state schools.... and she hates it, so maybe you're right!!??

You really need to come out and have a look, but failing that have a look on "google earth" first to get your bareings

Jo x


----------



## ntonge (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks for reply Jojo,
I took your advice and checked out google earth, it's an amazing website! That's good to hear that the roads around your area aren't as dangerous as my mate made out, maybe she took a dodgy route! I must say I like the sound of Alhaurin de la Torre, big, modern and more spanish.
I've looked into the school in Cartama, it looks great and the principal seems very accomodating, so that's a great option!
I'm looking forward to getting stuck in and checking out areas and properties. Our plan is to rent at first, hopefully with a 6 month lease and take it from there, do you know any good rental agency for this area?

Cheers
Niamh


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

http://www.propertydirectors.com/ Speak to Carmen who is lovely and Property sales in Spain, villas costa del sol Speak to Hayley These are two that I would personally reccomend. But there are others. In general we've found that most agents tend to charge a finders fee, which should be one months rent, but they dont load the monthly rental

We rent cos we couldnt sell our UK house and quite honestly I'm glad we're doing in like this, what with the economic climate and decisions where we want to be etc.. 

My son loves his school and we're really impressed. The facilities, teachers and children there are second to none! I am seriously bowled over by my sons progress - he even enjoys his homework!! My daughter was there too and loved it, but she wanted to try a state school, so we thought at 11 it wouldnt do her any harm to give it a go. She started in September and has been there for a month and so far she hates it. So she maybe back at Sunlands after christmas!!!


http://www.sunland.es/ The school!


Jo


----------



## Burriana Babs (Nov 22, 2007)

Check out the East cost of Malaga, Nerja, Torre del Mar, Torrox, great areas. The kids are not too old to integrate, they will pick it up quickly. I have friends whos children where 11 and 13 and are doing fine in Spanish school.


----------



## ntonge (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks Jojo, I really like those property agent links, they have some great stuff on their books, I'll definitely be looking into them.

That's great to hear that your kids like Sunlands so much. I've been in contact with the principal and it looks like they can accomodate my 2, so I'm delighted with that! I hope it works out for your daughter, fair dues to her for giving the State school a go, who knows maybe she may end up as school mates with my daughter Sophie (age 10)! Does your son use the school bus?


----------



## ntonge (Oct 15, 2008)

Burriana Babs said:


> Check out the East cost of Malaga, Nerja, Torre del Mar, Torrox, great areas. The kids are not too old to integrate, they will pick it up quickly. I have friends whos children where 11 and 13 and are doing fine in Spanish school.


Thanks Babs, I'm looking forward to getting stuck in and checking out these areas.  My family and I spent a few hours in Nerja during the summer but we didn't really get past the beach so more indepth research is required to get a feel for the place. We would like the more spanish side of things as opposed to the ex-pat touristy side.

Regarding schools, my fear would be that the kids would be sitting clueless in a state school and it would make the move a difficult adjustment. I'll see how they feel when we're settled after 6 months or so. There is an international school in Almunecar, I checked with them but they have limited vacancies.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ntonge said:


> Thanks Jojo, I really like those property agent links, they have some great stuff on their books, I'll definitely be looking into them.
> 
> That's great to hear that your kids like Sunlands so much. I've been in contact with the principal and it looks like they can accomodate my 2, so I'm delighted with that! I hope it works out for your daughter, fair dues to her for giving the State school a go, who knows maybe she may end up as school mates with my daughter Sophie (age 10)! Does your son use the school bus?


No I give him a lift, at the time I thought it was a bit pricey for the two of them. My daughter could do with some friends actually, she has one little english girl who lives up the road, but could do with more. she had several at Sunlands but lost touch during the holidays and when she left there! I think she was hoping there would be more British girls in her class at the state school, although there are quite a few Brit kids there, she only has two brit boys in her class. Maybe thats a bit of a blessing cos she is prone to chatting too much!! Shame she "wont" try chatting in Spanish, it would help her, but sadly she seems to have shut down where spanish is concerned. They advise on here that kids should go to state school and I agree with that for kids under about 10, but once they're near puberty its not so easy for them. My daughter says she wont speak spanish cos she's frightened the Spanish kids will laugh at her

Sorry, I'm rambling on a bit, I'll shut up for now - Has anyone else got any advise as to how I can help my daughter with school????

Jo

Jo


----------

